# HR22 vs HR21



## Lazarey (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm very sorry if this has already been answered but I couldn't find it.

My HR20-100 seems to be going out and I would like to get it replaced. D* said that they could send me a HR21 but they couldn't give me a HR22. I'm pretty sure I can get an HR22 if I push the issue (I've been a customer for over 5 years).

I haven't been able to find a whole lot of info about the HR22 except that it has a larger hard drive.
Should I get the HR21 or the HR22? Can you use a external hard drive with the HR22? Are there any major differences between the HR21 and HR22?

Any info would really be appreciated.


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

Lazarey said:


> I'm very sorry if this has already been answered but I couldn't find it.
> 
> My HR20-100 seems to be going out and I would like to get it replaced. D* said that they could send me a HR21 but they couldn't give me a HR22. I'm pretty sure I can get an HR22 if I push the issue (I've been a customer for over 5 years).
> 
> ...


Thats the only difference.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

That's right. There's no difference except a larger hard drive.


----------



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

You can try what I did to guarantee an HR22. I called and asked if they would give me the same credits I qualified for through D* if I purchased myself at Best Buy (I wish there were a Costco nearby!). At first the woman said absolutely not, that I would get those credits from Best Buy. I persisted and pointed out they had given me credits when I'd purchased my second HR20 from Circuit City. The woman looked through my file for a minute and then said, "OK, I can give you $10 a month credit for a year." So, I got the HR22 I wanted with a $120 credit. I also got the AM21 for free after I activated the HR22, but that's another story.

SMK


----------



## Lazarey (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for the replies! So if it's no different than the HR21, does that mean that the same external hard drives or enclosures that work with the HR21 will work with the HR22?


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Lazarey said:


> I'm very sorry if this has already been answered but I couldn't find it.
> 
> My HR20-100 seems to be going out and I would like to get it replaced. D* said that they could send me a HR21 but they couldn't give me a HR22. I'm pretty sure I can get an HR22 if I push the issue (I've been a customer for over 5 years).
> 
> ...


replacement units are refurbs, you're not entitled to a new unit as a replacement for a defective unit. Also, since the HR22 is new to the market, there aren't likely to be many refurbs in the system right now. So, if you get an HR22, great, if not, you still got what you were supposed to get under the replacement program.


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

say-what said:


> replacement units are refurbs, you're not entitled to a new unit as a replacement for a defective unit. Also, since the HR22 is new to the market, there aren't likely to be many refurbs in the system right now. So, if you get an HR22, great, if not, you still got what you were supposed to get under the replacement program.


Maybe they are most of the time, but I received an HR22 as a replacement, and it was brand new, right out of the box. The guy was going to give me a 21, but I asked him if he had any 22s on his truck. He did, and let me have it.


----------



## zortapa (Nov 16, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> That's right. There's no difference except a larger hard drive.


But HOW much bigger? What size is the hard drive in the HR22? 500 GB like the hard drive in the HR23?


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

HR22 = 500gb
HR21 = 320gb

It comes out to about double the space since both have 100gb reserved for Directv.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The drive in the HR22 is equivalent to the one in the HR23. I don't know if they are the same model but they are the same size.


----------



## zortapa (Nov 16, 2005)

OK, so the HR22 and HR23 are equivalent in many ways, except BBCs and, perhaps, some chipset and memory updates (as opposed to upgrades?). 

So, to the OP, I'd say that either the HR22 or HR23 would be just fine for you, and that you need not be too worried about which one you get. Of course, if you have a choice, then you might as well go with the latest (HR23).


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Fairly simple table is:


```
HR20 -  50 hr - BBC - OTA
HR21 -  50 hr - BBC - no OTA
HR22 - 100 hr - BBC - no OTA
HR23 - 100 hr - no BBC - no OTA
```


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

and adding to Doug's table, 

HR20 = Silver
HR21/22/23 = Gloss Black


----------



## russdog (Aug 1, 2006)

Lazarey said:


> So if it's no different than the HR21, does that mean that the same external hard drives or enclosures that work with the HR21 will work with the HR22?


That appears to be the case.
However, we have very few reports, so we really don't know for sure.
(Using logic about these matters doesn't always work ;-)
If you try an external drive with an HR22, please share whatever you find out.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=142735


----------



## Lazarey (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for the advice everyone!


----------



## excalibur26 (Sep 12, 2007)

Grentz said:


> It comes out to about double the space since both have 100gb reserved for Directv.


Who so much reserved space?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

excalibur26 said:


> Who so much reserved space?


Showcases... Movies Now... Guide Data... Settings... Live buffer... And other stuff...


----------

